# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  همایش شرکت کنیم ؟؟

## _Aramesh_

*سلام وقت بخیر 
من چندجا شنیدم دیدن همایش های جمع‌بندی این اواخر می‌تونه خیلی کمک کننده باشه خواستم بپرسم که آیا تاثیر داره؟
و اینکه من مشکل اصلیم با ریاضی و فیزیکه این دوتا درس رو خیلی تو جمع‌بندی به مشکل برخوردم و گفتن آریان حیدری جمع‌بندی خوبی داره شما قبلا شرکت کردید؟ 
اگه شرکت کردید میشه یه توضیح بدید دقیقا تو این همایش ها چیکار میکنند ، چه تست های میزنند و چطوری جمع‌بندی میکنند یعنی مبحث به مبحث هست یا فقط تست حل میکنن یا ...

و اینکه برای درصدهای بالا هم نیازه همایش ببینیم یا نه؟

پیشاپیش ممنونم از راهنماییتون*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Aramesh_


سلام وقت بخیر 
من چندجا شنیدم دیدن همایش های جمع‌بندی این اواخر می‌تونه خیلی کمک کننده باشه خواستم بپرسم که آیا تاثیر داره؟
و اینکه من مشکل اصلیم با ریاضی و فیزیکه این دوتا درس رو خیلی تو جمع‌بندی به مشکل برخوردم و گفتن آریان حیدری جمع‌بندی خوبی داره شما قبلا شرکت کردید؟ 
اگه شرکت کردید میشه یه توضیح بدید دقیقا تو این همایش ها چیکار میکنند ، چه تست های میزنند و چطوری جمع‌بندی میکنند یعنی مبحث به مبحث هست یا فقط تست حل میکنن یا ...

و اینکه برای درصدهای بالا هم نیازه همایش ببینیم یا نه؟

پیشاپیش ممنونم از راهنماییتون


من پارسال دینی رو خونه 40 زدم نخونده بودم اصن و ابدا 
همایش کریمی رو دانلود کردم از یه چنلی 
کنکور 61/4 زدم  
ولی برا ریاضی بنده خدا میخواد چی بگه ؟*

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *
> 
> من پارسال دینی رو خونه 40 زدم نخونده بودم اصن و ابدا 
> همایش کریمی رو دانلود کردم از یه چنلی 
> کنکور 61/4 زدم  
> ولی برا ریاضی بنده خدا میخواد چی بگه ؟*


منظور این نیست که آموزش بده یعنی نکات مهم رو جمع‌بندی کنه . می‌خوام بدونم تاثیری داره یانه چون این مدت هرچی تلاش کردم درصد ریاضی و فیزیک بالا نیومد 
 همایش دینی که دیدید چندتا ویدئو بود؟ چند ساعته؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Aramesh_


منظور این نیست که آموزش بده یعنی نکات مهم رو جمع‌بندی کنه . می‌خوام بدونم تاثیری داره یانه چون این مدت هرچی تلاش کردم درصد ریاضی و فیزیک بالا نیومد 
 همایش دینی که دیدید چندتا ویدئو بود؟ چند ساعته؟


اطلاع ندارم همایشای دروس سنگین مث ریاضی چطوریاس

یادم نیس فکر کنم 6 ساعت اینا میشد تو یه روز برگزار شده بودم*

----------


## farzaddd

دُکون این دبیرای کنکور تا روز کنکور بازه،یعنی شدن خون آشام،
همایش پارسال آریان یه نکته هم ازش نیمد،حتی یه نکته

----------


## بهار99

> *سلام وقت بخیر 
> من چندجا شنیدم دیدن همایش های جمع‌بندی این اواخر می‌تونه خیلی کمک کننده باشه خواستم بپرسم که آیا تاثیر داره؟
> و اینکه من مشکل اصلیم با ریاضی و فیزیکه این دوتا درس رو خیلی تو جمع‌بندی به مشکل برخوردم و گفتن آریان حیدری جمع‌بندی خوبی داره شما قبلا شرکت کردید؟ 
> اگه شرکت کردید میشه یه توضیح بدید دقیقا تو این همایش ها چیکار میکنند ، چه تست های میزنند و چطوری جمع‌بندی میکنند یعنی مبحث به مبحث هست یا فقط تست حل میکنن یا ...
> 
> و اینکه برای درصدهای بالا هم نیازه همایش ببینیم یا نه؟
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنونم از راهنماییتون*


برای دروس عمومی شاید مفید باشه ولی اختصاصی نه خودت تست بزنی بهتره

----------


## WickedSick

سلام
اگه کمک کننده هم باشه توی دروس عمومیه! وگرنه اختصاصی که سرجاشه و تمرین زیاد میخواد با همایش سود زیادی نمیکنین.

----------


## Mhdyr2001

سلام همایش اریان حیدری رو اگر دانش اموزش بودی یا با روشاش تست میزنی شرکت کن بنظرم اگر نبودی بنظرم نه

----------


## Aida.s

سلام عزیزم
من همین همایش امسال حیدری  حسابانش رو شرکت کردم به نظرم خوب بود، یعنی اگر برای مرور فقط میخوای خوبه ولی خب اگر مباحث رو نخوندیشون و میخوای با همایش یاد بگیری بهت پیشنهاد نمیکنم ، چون شاید یه درسنامه کوچولویی گذاشته باشه ولی برای کسی که قبلا نخونده سخته بخواد با کلاس همراه شه
من خودم خب تمام مباحثو خونده بودم ولی دست و پا شکسته و این همایشه برام خوب بود، توعم ببین اگه بیشتر مباحثو اوکی ای میتونه کمکت کنه، به نظرم ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره
و اینکه راجع به کلیتش، این جوری بود که 3 تا دفترچه شبیه کنکور درست کرده بود و از هر تیپ تست یا به قول خودش سر سوال، 4 5 تا سوال مشابه اورده بود، اونا رو حل میکرد و یکمم نکات مشاوره ای! گفت برای زدن دفترچه ریاضی، که خب شما فکر کنم زیستتونم تو همون دفترچس، شاید مدیریت زمانش به کار بیاد. و اینکه یه ایرادی که داشت و رو مخ من بود شاید رو مخ بقیه نباشه نمیدونم :Yahoo (20):  این بود که بچه هارو 3 دسته کرد به قوی و متوسط و ضعیف که این بد نیست، ولی خب سوالایی که برای بچه های ضعیف حل میکرد رو خیلیییی لفتش میداد ولی سوالای سخت تر که برای بچه های متوسط بود رو خیلی سریع تر حل میکرد که این مساله باعث میشد من حوصلم سر بره واقعا اون 3 4 ساعت اول :Yahoo (2): 
و اینکه گفتن اگه دانش آموزش نبودی شرکت نکن، راستش فقط توی یه بخشای سخت مثلثات یه چیزایی گفت که مثلا منی که دانش آموزش نبودم نفهمیدم، دیگه کل همایشو واسه اون 3 تا سوال که نمیندازن دور :Yahoo (4): 
خلاصه که کلیتش همین بود باز خودت ببین به صلاح هست شرکت کنی یا نه

----------

